# Form 956 Confusion, pld advie



## raza.hassan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,

while i am filling Form 956, to cancel the appointment of my migration agent and asking DIAC to communicate with me henceforth.

There is trciky question in form 956, PART C- DECLARATION, under which there has to be declartion signature by migration agent for ending his appointment.

How is that possible to fill, casue my migration agent is cheating and i am fililng this form to update DIAC about it.

why will agent sign this form.

Confused ..pls advice

Form saying in beginging that i need to fill PART C


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

You need to fill in form 956A not form 956. Thats why you are confused. Read the first paragraph of Form 956 where it says it is for migration agents and exempt persons. You are neither, so use form 956A.


----------



## raza.hassan (Dec 19, 2011)

oh God,

R u sure of this..

cause all across forum people told me form 956, even people have filed that for deletion of migration agent in past.

Pls confirm.

Just 2 confused now.




jshara said:


> You need to fill in form 956A not form 956. Thats why you are confused. Read the first paragraph of Form 956 where it says it is for migration agents and exempt persons. You are neither, so use form 956A.


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

Am I sure of this? Of course, I am sure of this. Otherwise I would not have been so specific. I would have said something like " Oh I am not too sure but it could be this or it could be that". 

I feel another angry outburst coming on. No I will not do it. I will not call people stupid, that's not nice. Now what does my anger management counsellor say, yeah right - one, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten.

Hmm, that didn't help so I guess I should go make a cuppa.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jshara said:


> Am I sure of this? Of course, I am sure of this. Otherwise I would not have been so specific. I would have said something like " Oh I am not too sure but it could be this or it could be that".
> 
> I feel another angry outburst coming on. No I will not do it. I will not call people stupid, that's not nice. Now what does my anger management counsellor say, yeah right - one, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten.
> 
> Hmm, that didn't help so I guess I should go make a cuppa.


:focus:
why are you so rude ?
If you dont wanna help the guy then just stay out of the thread..
I dont think there is any reason to vent your anger like this.
The guy's scared and afraid...
Chill man..
Have a cool cuppa of water..


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

Rude? Hmmm that's a bit harsh. It was all said in good humour but maybe you don't have an aussie sense of humour. I can't help it.

Don't be so uptight. Pick up a Tim Winton novel or maybe watch "The Castle". Its just black humour mate, nothing else. If you are offended, tough titties.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jshara said:


> Rude? Hmmm that's a bit harsh. It was all said in good humour but maybe you don't have an aussie sense of humour. I can't help it.
> 
> Don't be so uptight. Pick up a Tim Winton novel or maybe watch "The Castle". Its just black humour mate, nothing else. If you are offended, tough titties.


Oh its aussie sense of humor...
ok..thats fine..
i was never offended in the first place..
but will surely pick up a Tim Winton novel..
A few years in Aust. and you think that you are an ozzie,eh?


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

I am going off topic here so others please excuse me.

@lifeisgood - I have spent more years of my life in Australia than in India but thanks for correcting me. I should not think I am an Aussie. I should not assimilate. I should stop eating the "holy cow" (I don't know how I am going to do it,beef tastes too good). When my kiwi friends say that they will meet me at "sux", I should reply "golly gosh, who sucks?". When my shooter friends invite me to go bush and hunt some roos, I should look at them confused and say what are you talking about. 

Did you hear the story about the Indian crabs at a scientific exhibition on a bay? All the other crabs from different parts of the world were in a glass container with a glass lid but the Indian crabs were in a glass container without any lid. Whenever one Indian crab tried to climb up and out of the container, all the other crabs would get together and pull him down.

Anyway, thanks for correcting me once again. You know I am just taking the mickey out of you.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jshara said:


> I am going off topic here so others please excuse me.
> 
> @lifeisgood - I have spent more years of my life in Australia than in India but thanks for correcting me. I should not think I am an Aussie. I should not assimilate. I should stop eating the "holy cow" (I don't know how I am going to do it,beef tastes too good). When my kiwi friends say that they will meet me at "sux", I should reply "golly gosh, who sucks?". When my shooter friends invite me to go bush and hunt some roos, I should look at them confused and say what are you talking about.
> 
> ...


:focus:


----------

